# My halfmoon galaxy nemo tiger koi betta Charlie!!



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Here’s my pride and joy Charlie! This guy has such a goofy personality. He rules over his 5 gallon kingdom (by himself, others critters stress him out). Every time I walk up to his tank he swims over to say hi and does a little wiggle dance. He’s such a pretty guy. He’s been a tail biter in the past, but I’m trying to put a stop to that.


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

This guy has two different colored eyes. One is a bright icy blue eye and the other is a really dark blueish brownish


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

What is the name of the second Betta?


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

They are beautiful! I have a question about something im looking to upgrade my betta and before (on a different thread) you mentioned that Charlie is in a 5 gallon tank can you tell me what one? If not thats ok


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Charlie's wiggle dance sounds so cute!!!
And Sargeant Bettas eyes are cool


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

WARNING WARNING WARNING



> Charlie's wiggle dance sounds so cute!!!


Do not fall for the wiggle dance, its just a Betta training method for humans, " oh look at me wiggle, now feed me" and we fall for it every time.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr Grumpy said:


> WARNING WARNING WARNING
> 
> 
> 
> Do not fall for the wiggle dance, its just a Betta training method for humans, " oh look at me wiggle, now feed me" and we fall for it every time.



I vow to not fall for it! No worries, I have had bettas for years and know to limit their feedings.


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Haha, he can sure try, but no more than a few bloodworms, brine shrimp, or a pinch of flakes twice a day. (I don’t feed those all at once, I just feed a variety).
Wdym littlescallop? All pictures are ones of Charlie.
I’m not sure what tank it is. I’ll check the box later and report back to you fishowner550. 😁 Charlie loves his 5 gallon.


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Oops! I thought the Betta in the second set of pictures/post was a different Betta. My bad!!


----------

